# Panels Panels Panels..



## Reece-DM (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

I know there's been exploits in Solus lately and a lot of hype about others- Thanks to some right idiots wanting attention  opcorn:

However as always I see threads with people saying they're making XYZ with support for bla bla bla but honestly whats the chances of even 20% of these new panels ever being completed or released as promised?

Seem's people are just wanting to copy SolusVM and take there "Spot" but the same thing happened before with HyperVM and SolusVM/VEPortal was the replacement.. in the end hardly any of these "Big guys" actually went ahead with what they said and a couple of years later guess what? were faced with the same issues again, and fuck mine how much of a gaping hole it left with the vuln recently found.

So what's the chance that even 20% of these so called VPS panels actually going into action?


----------



## clone1018 (Jun 21, 2013)

The chance isn't very high, everyone wants to get their product into a market that everyone is relooking into, it's just how things work. Hopefully one of these panel projects will spawn something better then SolusVM was to HyperVM. But who knows.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)

It would be nice to see a lot of the panels finish this time around, and actually be feature rich. The issue has been that promises are made and they aren't delivered upon. I feel like people are willing to pay for a quality product if it has constant updates and features being added as necessary, rather than empty promises by solus -- someone just has to actually commit to doing it, and do it well.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty sure SolusVM is just lurking and seeing the responses to proposed features in some of these panels and writing them down for their next major release.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 21, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Pretty sure SolusVM is just lurking and seeing the responses to proposed features in some of these panels and writing them down for their next major release.


We can only hope.

*@**SkylarM*, Sure is the case, I reckon majority of people who actually wanted it lacked the skills to pull it off. Its fine anybody could make a thread and say its gonna have this that and a hamster powering it. Just looks like people are trying to get some attention I've followed joepie's CVM which does seem to have some progress on it, though as he's stated himself theres no eta at all lol.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Pretty sure SolusVM is just lurking and seeing the responses to proposed features in some of these panels and writing them down *so they can say they are adding the features but never actually finish it and release something that can easily be exploited.*


I fixed your post for you MannDude


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's a list of panels (if anyone needs it):

http://vpsboard.com/topic/802-capisso-vmpanel/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/814-yet-another-solusvm-alternative-vpsm/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/809-introducing-levarion-billingvpsdedicloud-panel/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/824-cvm-updateqa/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/35-stallion-2-pictures-and-daily-updates/ 

http://vpsboard.com/topic/723-patrookzok-v1-aio-system-information/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/812-cloudware-virtualization-orchestration-engine/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/749-vpscp-preview/

>So what's the chance that even 20% of these so called VPS panels actually going into action?

99.9% chance for Stallion.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 21, 2013)

> 99.9% chance for Stallion.


I just finished writing the WHMCS module about 20 minutes ago actually.. writing the last function of the Stallion-side API now, then I'll likely get tw and bfj involved in some testing if they have the time. Fran still has the KVM provisioning to wrap up, and this weekend I'll be writing the scripts to convert the S1 database over to S2 format. Barring any more nodes deciding to seppuku their MBs, it'll be in production use before the end of the month.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 21, 2013)

> Its too bad that the only functional vps panel alternative to solusvm is something that isn't really available to us normal folks


Well, we're in the business of selling VPSes, not selling panels. Giving it out would pretty much defeat the purpose of why we built it in the first place


----------



## vanarp (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## clone1018 (Jun 21, 2013)

vanarp said:


> I am curious to know your quick answer for _Why you are building it?_


It's a feature


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 21, 2013)

> I am curious to know your quick answer for Why you are building it?


Features and ease of use. With Stallion1, we tried to mimic as much of Solus as we could (and added in a few things we always felt were silly to not have, or were broken). Stallion2 is receiving a feature set you simply don't find on distributed panels. We'll also be integrating support and billing in as well down the road, and moving away from WHMCS to have a simple all-in-one. We wanted something to suit OUR needs, not generic needs.. and the only way to do that is to build in-house.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Francisco (Jun 21, 2013)

vanarp said:


> This makes sense. Why Fran keeps saying he would/might give it to few hosts? What might be the criteria?


Because I might  There are a few hosts that would be able to use it with minimal issue or with minor tweaks. It isn't suited for the general public though.

It all comes down to 'do I like you? do I like your company? do I want to give you a huge advantage in the market?'

Francisco


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 21, 2013)

The fact of the matter remains that *Stallion* is the only real contender to SolusVM. It looks like allot of effort went into it and Francisco and Aldryc did an awesome job from what I have seen (posted screenshots, publicly available info, etc.).

Would I use it? Absolutely, if it will become available for licensing. I definitively have more faith in Francisco and Aldryc than I have in Solus that they provide quality code for two reasons: 1) They love and are passionate about what they are doing and two, money isn't by far their only motivation. By the way, I am sorry and I appologize to you Aldryc for getting into an argument about this a while ago. You were right.

Either way, Stallion stands as proof that it can be done, and that it can be done right


----------



## Francisco (Jun 21, 2013)

I stand by my statements I made in this post:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/811-with-the-development-of-new-alternative-panels-soon-to-hit-the-market/?p=12363

Francisco


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I stand by my statements I made in this post: http://vpsboard.com/...market/?p=12363 Francisco


*@**Francisco* that was very well said


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 21, 2013)

I decided to get VPSM going because of SolusVM and the other panels begin made. The VPS industry has no quality FOSS option and nobody wants to spend time or money building one so we (Secure Dragon and DimeCadmium) are.


It won't be flashy or feature packed, but it will be 100% FOSS and production friendly.


----------



## acd (Jun 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Because I might  There are a few hosts that would be able to use it with minimal issue or with minor tweaks. It isn't suited for the general public though.
> 
> 
> It all comes down to 'do I like you? do I like your company? do I want to give you a huge advantage in the market?'
> ...


Panel tease.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 21, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I decided to get VPSM going because of SolusVM and the other panels begin made. The VPS industry has no quality FOSS option and nobody wants to spend time or money building one so we (Secure Dragon and DimeCadmium) are. It won't be flashy or feature packed, but it will be 100% FOSS and production friendly.


*@**KuJoe* You can base the fron end on Bootstrap or Foundation 4 and it will be plenty good looking ;-) Codecanyon.net offers now some really nice Boostrap skins so I doubt that looks will be a problem. Good luck with it, I look forward to seeing a first Alpha/Beta release.


----------



## Zen (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm behind CVM, BlueCP, and VPSM. I really hope at least one of them succeeds. So long as I can get my hands on it, add to it, and possibly contribute - I'm happy. Really sad that Capisso just announced they're going closed-source..that's a no go now.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

vanarp said:


> I am curious to know your quick answer for _Why you are building it?_


"If you build it, he will come"

Best quote ever.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> "If you build it, he will come"


*Stallion is coming *unzip**


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 21, 2013)

Zen said:


> I'm behind CVM, BlueCP, and VPSM. I really hope at least one of them succeeds. So long as I can get my hands on it, add to it, and possibly contribute - I'm happy. Really sad that Capisso just announced they're going closed-source..that's a no go now.


Looks like I should open source it just for you


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## KuJoe (Jun 21, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@KuJoe* You can base the fron end on Bootstrap or Foundation 4 and it will be plenty good looking ;-) Codecanyon.net offers now some really nice Boostrap skins so I doubt that looks will be a problem. Good luck with it, I look forward to seeing a first Alpha/Beta release.


That'll be up to the end-users/developer. I'll be using VPSM as a WHMCS plugin so I've been working on a basic control panel for inside WHMCS. It'll use my WHMCS template which is Bootstrap so it should be pretty enough to look at.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 22, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Because I might  There are a few hosts that would be able to use it with minimal issue or with minor tweaks. It isn't suited for the general public though.
> 
> 
> It all comes down to 'do I like you? do I like your company? do I want to give you a huge advantage in the market?'
> ...


Sounds like a lottery winner. "Hey I'm so and so, I work for XX and did this with you. Could you loan me some money?"


----------



## Francisco (Jun 22, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Sounds like a lottery winner. "Hey I'm so and so, I work for XX and did this with you. Could you loan me some money?"


I guess  For many it would be. You get away from solus with a platform that's a complete drop in but you get the full source to?

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 22, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I guess  For many it would be. You get away from solus with a platform that's a complete drop in but you get the full source to?
> 
> Francisco


That would be a win-win as long as whoever you trust with it doesn't try selling it themselves or throwing it anonymously on Pastebin or something, but you're a good judge of character so that shouldn't be a problem. Maybe consider throwing a unique identifier in the code so you can track it down in case somebody wants to be stupid. I know it's pretty negative of me but I've seen a lot of good people getting screwed over lately so I'm a bit over protective right now.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

*@Francisco* this pretty much sums up what I'm thinking...


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 22, 2013)

Ponny is always free, Pony is a whole different animal.


----------



## fileMEDIA (Jun 22, 2013)

We don


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 22, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> That would be a win-win as long as whoever you trust with it doesn't try selling it themselves or throwing it anonymously on Pastebin or something


Wouldn't be all that much of a win for us, since duplication diminishes value.  But aye, the trust issue is my primary concern.



marcm said:


> @Francisco this pretty much sums up what I'm thinking...


  

Seriously, just stop.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## kaniini (Jun 22, 2013)

Reece said:


> So what's the chance that even 20% of these so called VPS panels actually going into action?


Cloudware is already in production for a long time now.  Same with Francisco's Stallion v1.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 23, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Stallion is a great piece of software and I'm sure that allot of hard work went into it


 
Did I read this from you a few time before or is it just deja vu?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Did I read this from you a few time before or is it just deja vu?


*@vanarp* you probably did. I think very highly of Fran and Aldryic and the work that they're doing. There has been allot of talk about Stallion 2, screenshots posted, etc., and the results speak for themselves. They inspired me to work even harder and be better at what I am doing, so I apologize if I'm repeating myself.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 23, 2013)

I doubt anyone will get Stallion without a nice chunk of cash upfront.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> I doubt anyone will get Stallion without a nice chunk of cash upfront.


*@**Coastercraze* it's something worth paying for


----------



## fileMEDIA (Jun 23, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Proxmox is a platform and still lacks a decent front end for customers.


Proxmox don´t need any front end for customers. Proxmox for admins, a whmcs module for customers. You only need a whmcs module that offers all needed functions for the customers. Why you need then a front end in proxmox?

Proxmox offers an API for that, but anyone must build it  Something for modulesgarden?


----------



## Ash (Jun 24, 2013)

fileMEDIA said:


> Proxmox don´t need any front end for customers. Proxmox for admins, a whmcs module for customers. You only need a whmcs module that offers all needed functions for the customers. Why you need then a front end in proxmox?
> 
> Proxmox offers an API for that, but anyone must build it  Something for modulesgarden?


I wouldn't even class Proxmox as a panel, its too closely tied to the operating system which is what i hate about it. IPv6 is a PITA with Proxmox and there is no bandwidth counting, these two points are a deal breaker for me.


From what i have seen from the developers on there forums, they aren't too keen on taking critisism about it either.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 8, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Cloudware is already in production for a long time now.  Same with Francisco's Stallion v1.


I've been looking at Cloudware so far the panel looks lovely - though just support for XEN? I'm not to bothered about OVZ to be honest bot support for other Virt's would be a nice addon.



Coastercraze said:


> I doubt anyone will get Stallion without a nice chunk of cash upfront.


Probably not, seems like a lot of hype with the people wanting the panel goes in BuyVM's favour. Isn't Stallion 1 a kind of rewrite on SolusVM anyways? All I've seen is them plug there new shit coming at every opportunity.

As were a few weeks in now any major updates from these panels being created?


----------



## 7ropics (Jul 8, 2013)

The only one that has really left an impression on me is Stallion.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know a comparison between Kloxo and ISPConfig3?


----------

